# Von Vertex bis Flatline: Modellübergreifender, allgemeiner Techtalk



## Fabeymer (6. März 2009)

Ich habe mir gedacht, dass ein Thread nicht schaden könnte, mit dem man sich über Technik austauschen kann, die modellunabhängig ist. Also so Dinge wie Schaltung, Bremse, Antrieb...quasi alle Bereiche des "großen" Techtalks, nur halt eben im privateren Rahmen des Rockyforums. Es sind ja einige sehr kompetente und hilfsbereite Leute hier und es wäre doch schade, wenn diese ihr Fachwissen lediglich im Thread ihres Modells zum Besten geben würden. 


Ich bin mal so frei und kopiere Mr. Freerides Schaltwerksfrage hier rein, ich hoffe, Du hast nichts dagegen.



Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> Na super, jetzt macht das XT Shadow Schaltwerk bei mir auch nur noch Zicken. Ich habe es schon mehrfach neu eingestellt, und schwubs nach 30 min ist schon wieder alles vermurkst. Ht jemand das XTR Shadow? Ist es genauso?
> 
> Vielleicht werde ich doch mal Sram ausprobieren.





Und hier nochmal mein Bremsenproblem:



> Ich hänge mich hier mal mit einem Problemchen dran, das ich mit meiner Juicy habe: Meine Gabel war für knapp einen Monat beim Service, das Rad wurde in diesem Zeitraum nicht bewegt. Darunter haben die Bremsen ein wenig gelitten, ich musste sie wieder gangbar machen, was teilweise auch funktioniert hat. Allerdings habe ich noch das Problem, dass die vordere Scheibe relativ stark schleift, weil die Kolben scheinbar über Nacht wieder ein gutes Stück rauskommen. Wenn ich sie dann wieder zurückdrücke und den Bremssattel ausrichte (Schrauben auf, Hebel ziehen, Schrauben zu), dann schleift nix mehr. Im Fahrbetrieb bleiben die Kolben auch dort, wo sie sein sollen bzw. gehen wieder in ihre Position zurück.
> Verständlicherweise hab ich keine Lust, vor jeder Ausfahrt das Vorderrad auszubauen, um die Bremse so schleiffrei zu kriegen. Hat jemand eine Idee, was ich tun könnte, um das Problem zu beheben?



Nun denn, mal sehen, wie der Thread angenommen wird. 

Grüße,
Fabian


----------



## Nofaith (6. März 2009)

@ Mr.Freeride

Ich fahr das XTR-Shadow mit kurzem Käfig in Kombination mit den XTR-Shiftern seit etwas mehr als einem Jahr an meinem Element. Es gab und gibt bisher keine Probleme damit, es hat ca. 4500km runter, darunter einige Marathons, Trails bei uns in der Gegend und im Sauerland.

Hast Du mal an Deinem Bike die längen der Aussenhüllen geprüft? Eventuell ist eine etwas zu kurz, dadurch stellst Du im ausgefederten Zustand die Schaltung richtig ein, aber wenn Du Dich draufsetzt und fährst passt's nach kurzer Zeit nicht mehr. Du solltest auch mal den Innenzug auf Rost oder Spliss prüfen. Wie sieht's mit dem Schaltauge aus? Ist das noch gerade? RM hatte ja mal ein Problem mit etwas weichen Schaltaugen?

Die vorgeschlagene Kombi X7-Shifter und X9-Schaltwerk fahr ich am Enduro SL, ich muss sagen das diese Lösung suboptimal ist. Das Schaltwerk ist nach ca. 8 Monaten schon am Ende, da mehrere Gelenke ausgeschlagen sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Freeride (6. März 2009)

aber nein, habe natürlich nichts dagegen.

JoeDesperado hat die Probleme auch mit seinem XT.

@ nofaith
Aussenhüllen passen alle. Der Innenzug flutscht auch noch gut.
Anfangs hatte ich das Problem noch nicht.

Schaltauge ist glaube ich noch gerade, aber ich kann halt das Schaltwerk selbst sehr leicht seitlich bewegen. Bei einem Gelenk sieht man auf jeden Fall ne menge Bewegung.

Das ist echt eine der schlimmsten Sachen die es beim Biken gibt!
Man ist gerade am Berg im Wiegetritt und dann springt unter Last die Kette  Meistens macht das Knie dann bekanntschaft mit dem Vorbau.


----------



## Nofaith (6. März 2009)

Na, wenn's Spiel hat gibt's nur eins, zurück an den Händler, hilft der nicht weiter an Paul Lange wenden.

Ich hab mein X9 reklamiert und werd demnächst umbauen auf XTR-Shadow mit kurzem Käfig.


----------

